# Hotel Breaks ? - Per Person Sharing or Per Room - Which is Cheaper?



## allthedoyles (23 May 2009)

Would just like to know if we are doing something wrong here :

We are booking a hotel in Cork for 2 nights in July ...........................

A well known hotel in Cork is offering the following rates :


Super-Value Breaks - € 85 per Person Sharing
Hotel On-Line Booking - € 79 per room per night
For two of us , is it going to cost us double , if we decide to use the SV coupons .?

Here is a link to both the Super-Valu website and the actual hotel website 

[broken link removed]


http://www.supervalugetawaybreaks.com/index.cfm?area=ebooking&action=providerselect&menuid=481


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 May 2009)

It seems to me that the room per night is the only way to go. I often thing those vouchers aren't worth a whole lot, at times, if you suss things out, like you did.

Having said that, the Silver Springs is a nice hotel.


----------



## dewdrop (23 May 2009)

ALLTHEDOYLES ...are you sure you are reading the Supervalu prices correctly. In July it is 119 euro p.p.s. I have found such offers very good value especially say the 3 night break with one dinner midweek for 99 euro p.p.s. excluding july and august. also i have noticed that sometimes 4 star hotels offer the 3 star rate depending on bookings i presume. I have no  connection whatsover with suupervalu except being a satisfied customer inthese difficult financial times.


----------



## allthedoyles (23 May 2009)

Thanks for the help , I was'nt reading the thing correctly...........

I have done a re-calculation and it looks like this :

July 12th

3 nights using Super Valu vouchers = € 238 

3 nights using Hotel on-line booking = € 237


----------



## WaterWater (3 Jun 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> Thanks for the help , I was'nt reading the thing correctly...........
> 
> I have done a re-calculation and it looks like this :
> 
> ...


 
But with Super Valu don't you get one evening meal included?


----------



## Padraigb (3 Jun 2009)

WaterWater said:


> But with Super Valu don't you get one evening meal included?



And breakfast! 

Typically, a room rate is just that: the rate for using the room. Breakfast is an extra.


----------



## dewdrop (3 Jun 2009)

As a matter of interest is there a limit on the number who can sleep in the room. If it has a double and single beds can three sleep?


----------



## Padraigb (3 Jun 2009)

dewdrop said:


> As a matter of interest is there a limit on the number who can sleep in the room. If it has a double and single beds can three sleep?



That depends on the hotel.


----------



## so-crates (5 Jun 2009)

The general rule is if you have paid the room rate, then you are entitled to have the number of guests it can hold, so if it is set up with a double and a single you can sleep three. If you have paid per person generally they wouldn't be happy with you basically sneaking in an extra guest.


----------

